# Need home for pigeon near Baltimore, MD



## Hypancistrus (May 6, 2011)

We found a pigeon two, almost three weeks ago in our back alley. She had a bit of blood on her and was nursing a sore wing. We've got her on our enclosed porch in a dog kennel, but we simply don't have the space to keep her, indoors or out.

We believe she is female and our pigeon-keeping friend told us she looks like a Giant roller and would be called "splash" for coloration.

We are located in Baltimore, MD and would love for this girl to go to a good, experienced pigeon keeper in the local area. We travel frequently to eastern VA and are close to PA as well, so deliveries or meeting part way may be possible.

Please note that her wing is still very droopy, so she probably will never fly again. I think she would need special accomodations for this.

If interested, please PM me! Thanks!


----------

